# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Το κινητό μου έχει VOIP

## middle_EAST_WEST

Επιτέλους! Το κινητό μου έχει VOIP!!!!



```
CLI> Jan  1 08:13:50 NOTICE[1480]: chan_bluetooth.c:2508 try_connect: RFCOMM co nnect start.
Jan  1 08:13:50 NOTICE[1480]: chan_bluetooth.c:2510 try_connect: RFCOMM connect done.
Jan  1 08:13:54 NOTICE[1480]: chan_bluetooth.c:2448 try_connect: Initialised bluetooth link to device AutoBlue
 [AG]   AutoBlue < AT+BRSF=23
Jan  1 08:13:55 WARNING[1480]: chan_bluetooth.c:2811 handle_rd_data: Device AutoBlue: Unhandled Unsolicited: +BRSF: 33
 [AG]   AutoBlue > +BRSF: 33
 [AG]   AutoBlue > OK
 [AG]   AutoBlue < AT+CIND=?
 [AG]   AutoBlue > +CIND: ("service",(0,1)),("call",(0,1)),("callsetup",(0-3))
 [AG]   AutoBlue > OK
 [AG]   AutoBlue < AT+CIND?
 [AG]   AutoBlue > +BSIR: 0
Jan  1 08:13:55 NOTICE[1480]: chan_bluetooth.c:2820 handle_rd_data: Device AutoBlue: Got unsolicited message: +BSIR: 0
Jan  1 08:13:55 NOTICE[1480]: chan_bluetooth.c:540 set_cind: Audio Gateway AutoBlue got signal
 [AG]   AutoBlue > +CIND: 1,0,0
 [AG]   AutoBlue > OK
 [AG]   AutoBlue < AT+CMER=3,0,0,1
 [AG]   AutoBlue > OK
 [AG]   AutoBlue < AT+CLIP=1
 [AG]   AutoBlue > OK
 [AG]   AutoBlue < AT+CGMI=?
 [AG]   AutoBlue > OK
 [AG]   AutoBlue < AT+CGMI
 [AG]   AutoBlue > OK
```

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

```
[AG]   AutoBlue > +CIEV: 3,1
 [AG]   AutoBlue > RING
 [AG]   AutoBlue > RING
 [AG]   AutoBlue > RING
 [AG]   AutoBlue > RING
 [AG]   AutoBlue > RING
```

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

```
*CLI> bluetooth show peers
BDAddr            Name       Role Status      A/C SCOCon/Fd/Th Sig
----------------- ---------- ---- ----------- --- ------------ ---
00:03:89:B0:05:6B HandsFree  HS   Ready       Yes -1/-1/0      N/A
08:00:1F:3A:4F:CE AutoBlue   AG   Ready       Yes -1/-1/0      Yes
```

Προστέθηκε και ένα handsfree για να μπορώ να κινούμαι ελεύθερα.

----------


## koem

με ποιο usb dongle?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

level-one
MDU-0005USB

----------


## koem

Ακτίνα δράσης;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πεοφανώς έχει να κάνει με την συσκευή του κινητού.
Πάντως μέσα στο σπίτι μπορεί κάποιος να κινηθεί άνετα.

----------


## koem

> Πεοφανώς έχει να κάνει με την συσκευή του κινητού.


Το πεοφανώς από το προφανώς έχει κάποια διαφορά;  ::   ::   ::   ::  

το chan_bluetooth σταθερό;

----------


## dsfak

Τι λες τώρα !!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Εγώ έχω το MDU-0025 USB και λογικά θα είναι αδελφάκια με αυτό που έχεις...
Πώς το έκανες ;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::  Μεσω asterisk ή απλά με Linux ;;; 
Θέλω κι εγώ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DrLO

Από search ήρθα εδώ. Χθές παίζοντας με το κινητό μου και το bluetooth handsfree του αναρωτήθηκα αν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα bluetooth κινητο ως voip μέσω ενός HY που έχει bluetooth-dongle και είναι συνδεδεμένος στο internet ή στο awmn.

Τον κώδικα δεν τον καταλαβαίνω ... Τί είναι ?

Προφανώς το topic είναι για να πεί ότι γίνεται. Γίνεται με όλα τα κινητά/donlges ?

----------


## xrg

MEW, 
μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις τι ακριβώς κάνεις και πώς (με λίγα λόγια);

Εγώ σήμερα αγόρασα ένα bluetooth headset, επίτηδες, για να κάνω το εξής:
Να βάλω ένα softphone, το οποίο να χρησιμοποιεί το headset (μέσα από usb dongle) για ακουστικό/μικρόφωνο.
Έτσι θα κάθομαι στο γραφείο και θα μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο (σταθερό/Voip) ασύρματα  ::

----------


## dti

Any news?  ::

----------


## xrg

Δαμιανέ, δουλεύει.
Με το bluetooth-alsa module, το ακουστικό φαίνεται σαν συσκευή ήχου. Έτσι μπορώ να συνδέσω τον ήχο ενός softphone στο ακουστικό.
Το τέλειο ασύρματο!

Λείπει όμως τώρα να πειράξουμε κάποια εφαρμογή, ώστε να παίζει αυτόματα κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο. Δηλ χωρίς περίπλοκη εγκατάσταση..

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ουσιαστικά είναι Asterisk + chan_bluetooth (του mew είναι σε WRT).

Έχω τα παρακάτω...

1) Asterisk + chan_bluetooth
2) Level-One USB Dongle MDU-0005USB
3) K750i

Κάτι όμως πάει στραβά σε εμένα....



```
Feb 25 18:27:12 NOTICE[3365]: /home/downloads/voip/asterisk/chan_bluetooth/chan_bluetooth.c:2452 try_connect: Initialised bluetooth link to device K750i
 [AG]      K750i < AT+BRSF=23

fw-nat*CLI> bluetooth show information
-------------------------------------------
       Version  : $Rev: 38x1.7 $
   Monitor PID  : 3365
     RFCOMM AG  : Channel 3, FD 22
     RFCOMM HS  : Channel 2, FD 23
     RFCOMM GUI : Channel 4, FD 24
        Device  : hci0, MAC Address 00:09:DD:10:32:3B
-------------------------------------------
fw-nat*CLI> bluetooth show peers
BDAddr            Name       Role Status      A/C SCOCon/Fd/Th Sig Mani
----------------- ---------- ---- ----------- --- ------------ --- ----------------------------
00:16:20:35:EB:C6 K750i      AG   Negotiating Yes -1/-1/0      No
fw-nat*CLI>
```

Στο status κολλάει στο Negotiating...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Άλλαξε κινητό! Το είδα και εγώ με το ίδιο κινητό! Με ένα Nokia 6310i πέρασε το negotiate!
Επίσης δοκίμασε αν έχεις και κανένα bluetooth handsfree

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για όσους έχουν στημένο [email protected]:

http://www.thetechguide.com/howto/aster ... tooth.html

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μέχρι τώρα έχω καταφέρει να κάνω με επιτυχία εξερχόμενες κλήσεις μέσω του κινητού. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στις εισερχόμενες...  ::

----------


## dti

Σε ποιό κανάλι σου δούλεψε;
Και με ποιο bluetooth usb stick;

----------


## mojiro

εγω πηρα το level1, version2, λέει οτι ειναι toshiba  ::  
δε το εχω δοκιμασει ακομα, σε linux. σκεφτομαι να το
συνδεσω στον μπαλκονο-router και να εχω voip ακομα
και στο δρομο  ::

----------


## dti

Το Level1 που έχω κι εγώ φαίνεται να δουλεύει (όλα προχώρησαν κανονικά σύμφωνα με το tutorial πιο πάνω). 
Το κινητό μου δείχνει οτι είναι συνδεδεμένο στο asterisk1.local-0 
Ωστόσο κάτι δεν έχω σετάρει σωστά και δεν έχω καταφέρει να έχω ούτε εισερχόμενες ούτε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις.

Αν κάποιος μπορεί να ρίξει μια ματιά ας μου στείλει ένα pm να του δώσω πρόσβαση.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το Level1 παίζει σε εμένα μια χαρά! Δαμιανέ αν έχεις [email protected] πήγαινε και φτιάξε ένα custom trunk με

> Outbound Caller ID: τον αριθμό του κινητού που έχεις ρίξει πάνω στον *
> Maximum channels: 1
> Dial Rules: ότι θες εσύ. προσωπικά στέλνω ότι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς κινητά μέσω του trunk αυτού ( 69NXXXXXXX)
> Custom Dial String: *BLT/Motorola/$OUTNUM$*

το *BTL* αντιστοιχεί στο κανάλι. Αυτό δεν το πειράζεις
το *Motorola* αντιστοιχεί στο όνομα που έχεις δώσει στην συσκευή στο /etc/asterisk/bluetooth.conf
και το $OUTNUM$ είναι ο αριθμός που καλείς. Αυτό ΔΕΝ το πειράζεις

ΣΟΣ!!!!
Σε εμένα το αρχείο /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf που δίνει δεν δούλευε. Δοκίμασε να παίξεις με τα παρακάτω class του dongle!!!!




```
# Local device class
#       class 0x120104;
#       class 0x700408;
class 0x200404;
```


Αν έχεις κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα πες μου.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κάτι ακόμα: τελικά το κινητό δεν παίζει ως voip συσκευή αλλά σαν μια άλλη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ. Ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τι γίνεται με τα bluetooth handsfree  ::

----------


## geomanous

Μηπως καποιος εχει γραψει κανα tutorial για το εν λογω project σε asterisk απλο?

Και μονο το installation του bluetooth φαινεται θηριο....

thx

----------


## geomanous

Μετα απο πολυ κοπο καταφερα να δουλεψω το συστημα αλλα με πολλα προβληματα.

Τα εξαρτηματα ειναι ενα pc με το δοκιμασμενο bluetooth της levelone και το 6310i της Νοκια.

Σε [email protected] δεν καταφερα ακομα να το δουλεψω (παρα τα tutorials) και δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι... Στελνει ο asterisk στο κινητο, αλλα αυτο δεν απανταει... με συνεπεια να συνδεεται και να ξεσυνδεεται συνεχεια χωρις να κανει καν negociation. Down και connecting... και ξανα μανα...


Με το ιδιο ακριβως configuration (αναφορικα με τα αρχεια /etc/asterisk/bluetooth.conf, /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf, /etc/bluetooth/pin) σε ενα συστημα debian με asterisk 1.0.κατι.. (δε θυμαμαι ακριβως) το συστημα δουλευει. Το κινητο εμφανιζεται ωε ready... και καλωντας ενα σχετικο extention ο asterisk καλει το κινητο που θελω μεσω του bluetooth και του Νοκια. Τα προβλημα εδω ειναι οτι η απομεκρυσμενος χρηστης (το αλλο ακρο της gsm κλησης) ακουει αλλα δεν ακουγεται. Μεταφερεται η φωνη μονο προς την μια κατευθυνση... προς τον κινητο χρηστη.

Επισης δεν καταφερα με κανεναν τροπο να φτιαξω εισερχομενη κληση στο 6310. Περνω το τηλεφωνο, απανταει αυτοματα... αλλα ο asterisk μουγκοθοδωρας...

Αν καταλαβα επισης καλα μπορω να μεταδωσω dtmf απο τα κινητα οποτε μαλλον θα χρειαστει και ενα extension που θα αρπαζει τον καλουμενο αριθμο, για να περνει ο asterisk μια κληση....
(αυτο δηλαδη που εχει κανει και o ifaistos για το pstn->awmn gateway...)
Κανα hint για το config???

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....

----------


## geomanous

Τελικα αυτο το πραγμα παιζει και με το openpbx. 
Ακολουθωντας τις οδηγιες απο το http://www.openpbx.org και χρησιμοποιωντας τουλαχιστον testing πακετα στο debian sarge, εγινε το installation, επαιξε κληση sip->bluetooth->mobile.... και το αναποδο.
Δεν αξιωθηκα βεβαια να δρομολογηση την εισερχομενη κληση απο το bluetooth, ουτε μπορεσα να στησω συστηματακι τυπου voip->pstn / pstn->voip (βλ. ifaistos). Απ' οσο καταλαβα θα χρειαστει κανα δεκαημερο παλι ξενυχτια και γιαυτο...

Το συστηματακι αποτελειται απο το γνωστο Nokia 6310i και το stick της levelone.

Το κακο, και δυστυχως η ουσια ειναι οτι το συστημα ειναι Α Σ Τ Α Θ Ε Σ Τ Α Τ Ο. Οποτε του ερθει "κολλαει" και χανει το κινητο και μονο με kill κλεινει o asterisk. Μετα παλι τζιτζι και αντε παλι απο την αρχη.
Η μονη προχειρη λυση ειναι ενα script που ανα μισαωρο ανοιγοκλεινει τον asterisk... τρομακτικο,ε??  ::  Εγω τουλαχιστον δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο.

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28097

----------

